

Zacchiroli: working with FSF on Debian Free-ness assessment - ibotty
http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.debian.devel.project/20440

======
ibotty
everytime i read something by stefano i am deeply impressed. he is always so
humble and achieves so much with this attitude.

